#  Chat Ecke >   Ende einer Liebe >

## Woman

Wie ihr alle wisst,gab es hier ein Pärchen
Das gibt es nicht mehr,seit heute 
Ja ihr lest richtig Falke hat der Brava den laufpass gegeben
und das auf die gemeinste weise per Mail

----------


## Falke

@Women, 
Erkläre bitte auch warum !
Sage auch das Du der Grund dafür warst.

----------


## Gregorthom

Was ich noch besser finden würde: 
Private Streitereien sollten nicht auf ein Forum übertragen werden!

----------


## Woman

Das ist gelogen!
Du hast ja auch noch andere Frauen
schieb nicht deine Fehler auf andere ab

----------


## Brava

Woman
das gehört nicht hier her 
es ist Privat

----------


## sun

Das finde ich ja verrückt.  
Das war das was ich immer gesagt habe. Aber was ich noch furchtbarer finde. Ist das mit  Woman, erst schimpfst du über Falke und Brava und jetzt bist du der Grund wieder dafür?  
Falke was bist du für einer? Immer so ein hin und her.  
Naja mein Problem ist es nicht, ich würde das mit mir nicht machen lassen.

----------


## urologiker

Also eure private soap ist von sehr fraglichem Interesse. Schon der Titel des Themas ist off topic... 
Ich denke auch, dass das Thema sich mit der -SURPRISE!- Abmeldung von Falke erledigt hat.  
my 2 cents, logiker  :Cool:

----------


## Frosch

> Also eure private soap ist von sehr fraglichem Interesse. Schon der Titel des Themas ist off topic...

 Sei nicht so streng wegen dem off topic, immerhin steht das Thema in der Chat-Ecke.  :Zwinker:    

> Ich denke auch, dass das Thema sich mit der -SURPRISE!- Abmeldung von Falke erledigt hat.  
> my 2 cents, logiker

  :bigeyes_2_blue5:   :bigeyes_2_blue5:   :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Brava

Es ist alles in Ordnug
macht euch keine Sorgen
Woman ich finde es echt nicht gut was du hier gemacht hast
Falke ging wegen dir,hör auf

----------


## Frosch

> Woman ich finde es echt nicht gut was du hier gemacht hast

 Ich finde es im allgemeinen nicht gut, wenn ein Dritter etwas über andere Leute erzählt und dann auch noch öffentlich in einem Forum. Wenn Brava oder Falke es uns erzählt hätten, wäre es etwas ganz anderes gewesen, schließlich betrifft die Trennung die beiden. 
Brava, Kopf hoch, laß Dich hier nicht herunterziehen!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Das Fröschli

----------


## Brava

Ganz meine Meihnung
Frosch das werde ich,manche haben eben freude an sowas

----------


## Frosch

Brava:  :s_thumbup:   :s_thumbup:   :s_thumbup:

----------


## Brava

Danke Frosch
Nun wollen wir nur hoffen das der Obelix wieder kommt

----------


## Frosch

> Danke Frosch
> Nun wollen wir nur hoffen das der Obelix wieder kommt

 Ich glaub, er ist schon wieder da. *sing träller* Gibt es da nicht ein Lied mit dem Text?

----------


## Brava

Komm Frosch wir jagen ein Wildschwein für ihn
zur Begrüssung

----------


## Frosch

> Komm Frosch wir jagen ein Wildschwein für ihn
> zur Begrüssung

  :c_laugh:   :c_laugh:   :c_laugh:  
Endlich ist hier wieder Leben in der Bude!!

----------


## Brava

Das muss sein 
Von mir aus muss es immer Lustig sein 
Lass uns Jagen gehn so ein Obelix hat immer Hunger

----------


## Frosch

Oh jaaaaaaa. Auf das Wildschwein und ein leckerer Rotwein dazu!  :Prost mit Wein:  
Fast wie früher hier....

----------


## Brava

Noch besser Frosch ich weiss wo er wohnt
suchen müssen wir nicht mehr ,wir können Angreiffen
Für mich bitte keinen Wein

----------


## Teetante

Brava, lieber eine Apfelsaftschorle? Oder ne Cola? 
Here I am! Ihr habt es so gewollt!   :c_laugh:   :c_laugh:   :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

Das ist ok
Am Samstag hatte ich zuviel,naja da kommt immer was bei raus
Armer Obelix

----------


## Teetante

> Armer Obelix

 Warum armer Obelix? Der alte Clan ist doch wieder vollständig.... :s_thumbup:

----------


## Brava

Ja er wird wieder gejagt
gelle Obelix

----------


## Teetante

*Brava, von wem wird er gejagt? Gerne auch per PN, wenn es jemand anders ist, als ich vermute.... Du weißt bestimmt, wen ich meine..... 
Hier werden höchstens Wildschweine gejagt, ich habe den Grill schon angeschmissen und wärme mich am Feuer, hier ist es nämlich herbstlich grau-nebelig und kalt.*

----------


## Brava

Du weisst ja wer den armen Kerl jagt
langsam bekomm ich Hunger wo steckt denn unser Koch

----------


## Teetante

Keine Ahnung, eben war er doch noch hier.... *mich mal umschaue, aber nix sehe vor lauter Umzugskisten*  :Grin:

----------


## Brava

Wusst ich es doch der will nicht kochen
nun schmoll ich mal

----------


## Teetante

Ich koche heute: keine Ahnung! Vielleicht lasse ich den Döner-Mann kochen! 
Wildschwein schaffen wir heute eh nicht mehr, ich glaube, das müssen wir wieder mal verschieben, aber irgendwann bekommen wir es hoffentlich noch...

----------


## Brava

Einer von unseren Widschwein Liebhaber wird wohl mal gnädig sein mit uns

----------


## Teetante

Einer von denen? Wen meinst Du denn außer Obelix noch?

----------


## Brava

Ach Andrea hast du die anderen 2 vergessen?
Da ist ein Schubser der uns nicht buddeln lassen will
Und Zwicki der lustige

----------


## Teetante

Ach so, da war doch was.... 
Zwicki habe ich ewig hier nicht mehr gesehen und Schubsi ist doch auch irgendwie zur Zeit nicht da, oder habe ich da was übersehen?

----------


## Teetante

Huuuuch, Du hast ja nen Obelix....

----------


## Brava

Ja nur den falschen aber ich finde ihn noch grins

----------


## Teetante

:laughter10:

----------


## Brava

Mein Lieblings Obelix ist einer in Lila Hose

----------


## Teetante

Lila Hose? Die war doch immer blau-weiss-gestreift vom Obelix... 
Muß mal schnell Haare fönen gehen.... bin aber gleich nochmal da.

----------


## Brava

Es gibt einen mit Lila Gold Hose 
aber den find ich wieder

----------


## Teetante

*Lila-Gold? Man, wat edel! 
Oh ja, such ihn mal, den will ich auch sehen! 
So, ich verabschiede mich bis später am Tag! 
Teetante*

----------


## Brava

Ich suche und wie er versteckt sich vor mir

----------


## Pianoman

:baa_cut:  
Gibt´s hier eigentlich noch eine Grenze zwischem Privatangelegenheiten und Öffentlichkeit ? Ich finde es unmöglich, seine Tisch- und Bettverhältnisse hier im Forum auszubreiten. 
Wofür brauchen wir eigentlich Datenschutz in Deutschland ?  
Pianoman

----------


## Brava

Pianoman das haben Falke und ich auch nicht
Bettgeschichten erst recht nicht
frag die ,welche diese Geschichte hier reinschrieb
und nicht die ,die nichts öffentlich machen wollten
Meinst es ist toll das alles hier zu lesen?

----------


## Pianoman

Tja, brava, so läuft das nun mal, wenn  man sein Privatleben in der Öffentlichkeit ausbreitet. Aber die Hemmungen beim Verkünden der frohen Botschaft vor einem knappen Monat waren ja auch nicht sehr groß. Und jetzt hat halt jemand anders die Rolle des Ausrufers übernommen. 
Ihr - Woman, Falke, Obelix, Thor, brava - habt - nach meiner Auffassung -  schon lange die Grenze des "Guten  Geschmacks" überschritten.  
Ob das nun die Auftritte im "Flirt-Thread" waren, die plakativen Mitteilungen anläßlich des "Heißen Stuhls" oder die mannigfaltigen poetischen Ergüsse, die letztendlich auch nur als Nachricht an Dritte dienten. 
Was soll der Müll ? Habt ihr kein Telefon ?      
Ich finde es aber wirklich erstaunlich, sich hier über Öffentlichkeit zu beschweren, obwohl ihr vor knapp 30 Tagen nicht besseres zu tun hattet, aller Welt eure glückliche Zukunft zu verkünden.  
Habt Ihr euch eigentlich schon einmal Gedanken darüber gemacht, welchen Eindruck dieses Storys auf Neuankömmlinge in diesem Forum machen ?  
Im Übrigen, von Bettgeschichten habe ich nicht geredet, nur von Bettverhältnissen.  Also wer mit wem...   
Pianoman

----------


## Brava

Können wir nun endlich das Thema lassen
Langsam ist es genug 
Deine Meinung zu diesem Thema war mir klar ,immer nur negativ
wenn dir sowas nicht gefällt lies es einfach nicht

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Auf Wunsch von Brava schliesse ich das Thema... * Ich denke es ist schon zuviel gesagt worden....
Patientenschubser

----------

